# Google- Does abdominal massage relieve constipation? - Nursing Times



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Does abdominal massage relieve constipation?**Nursing Times*Is it effective in people with pelvic floor dysfunction, rather than slow-transit constipation, or those with *irritable bowel syndrome*? How long should the massage be performed for? Kim et al (2005) found constipation decreased after only 10 days of *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

